# Switch to a 4k 43 50 or 55 inch tv screen



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello
I plan to change screen to switch to a 4k tv to replace a 32 inch 2k screen and a 27 inch full hd
for cubase 11 and I also have a 24 inch touch screen for my sherlock plugin.
Does anyone have a similar experience?
What screen size would be ideal?
I have a retreat of about 1.20 meters.
I have a hd6850 graphics card with displayport 1.2 and hdmi 1.4.
I want to be sure to be able to have a 4k image(3840x2160)
to have a larger display of tracks in cubase because I am a fan of large orchestral templates
and i saw that there are active displayport to hdmi adapters
my choice would be for the moment on a 50 inch
43 seems too small and 55 too big
if you have any ideas or suggestions


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't want puch too much money so I look at the
screens from TCL and HISENSE in QLED which are affordable


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

i know they are chinese marks
I saw these screens in store and the pictures are stunning
in france the models are TCL 50C725
and HISENSE 50A7GQ


----------



## Pictus (Feb 1, 2022)

Almost all TVs uses PWM, not good!




__





Replaced Dell U2412M displays [picture p3 w Samsung Odyssey G9]


for a second monitor to plunk your mixer on, I'm converted, a 4K monitor is incredible for that. I got a 27" today that's 3840x2160 and I'm running it at that resolution as my 2nd monitor, for the mixer That looks great, Paulie. In a way, I have a setup like yours because I have Pro Tools on a...




vi-control.net





HDMI 1.4 can only do 4K in 30Hz, not good!!
DisplayPort 1.2 can do 4K in 60 Hz


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

Whart is PWM?


----------



## Pictus (Feb 1, 2022)

Click in the link




__





Replaced Dell U2412M displays [picture p3 w Samsung Odyssey G9]


for a second monitor to plunk your mixer on, I'm converted, a 4K monitor is incredible for that. I got a 27" today that's 3840x2160 and I'm running it at that resolution as my 2nd monitor, for the mixer That looks great, Paulie. In a way, I have a setup like yours because I have Pro Tools on a...




vi-control.net


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't know if you're gonne like a TV for this. Mostly the refresh rate could be
a problem. Aren't there monitors with this size you could buy in France?
Like iiyama 4K in 42 inch or greater? These have no cable tuner and you only pay
for nice resolution and higher refresh rates.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 1, 2022)

I have a curved 55” Samsung 4K and I absolutely love it - it’s stunning. The curve makes a huge difference depending on distance. Mine’s about 3-4’ from my face.

PWM is really only an issue if you dim the screen to less than 100% brightness, and even then, it’s not really noticeable to most people. But yes, I would try to find one that doesn’t use it if possible.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 1, 2022)

I got a 55" Samsung same as @whinecellar just a few inches over 3 feet from my face but mines not curved. It's the absolute perfect distance and perfect size, for me anyway. Mines the QM55R commercial signage if this link doesn't work:


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes many people who have for on this type if screen wouldn't go back


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 1, 2022)

FWIW, I was using a 55-inch LG CX OLED for awhile. Great screen, but I actually found it too big. A lot of eye movement for simple tasks. I've since gone with a 27-inch LG 5K display. It has lots of resolution, great colour and works well with my Mac setup. I wouldn't mind if it was a bit bigger (32-inch maybe) but I'd rather have the resolution than the total size.


----------



## MixR (Feb 1, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> I have a retreat of about 1.20 meters.


Assuming that is the maximum space to mount the screen?


Freudon33 said:


> 43 seems too small and 55 too big


What is your distance from the screen? I have just recently purchased this 43" 4k screen. You will need to be at least 1.2m away from it or else it will be uncomfortable to use.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 1, 2022)

I have the LG 43 Ultra fine 4k. 



My problem is that It's too big (especially in vertical) if you are closer than 80 cm from the monitor. 
Now if you are sitting further than 1 meter from the monitor you have to scale (at least for me) to 125 or 150% because the characters are very small in 100%.
So for me…if you don't want to scale...go for at least 55 inch (and have a distance more than 1.5 m from the monitor).

By the way...which touch screen do you have? Are you satisfied ?
​


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dell P2418HT
A very good touch screen


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

MixR said:


> Assuming that is the maximum space to mount the screen?
> 
> What is your distance from the screen? I have just recently purchased this 43" 4k screen. You will need to be at least 1.2m away from it or else it will be uncomfortable to use.





MixR said:


> Assuming that is the maximum space to mount the screen?
> 
> What is your distance from the screen? I have just recently purchased this 43" 4k screen. You will need to be at least 1.2m away from it or else it will be uncomfortable to use.


1.2 m👍😁


----------



## MixR (Feb 1, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> 1.2 m👍😁


That is my distance, too and I am using the Dell U4320Q at 100% scaling. At this distance it's just about ideal and I can't imagine a 50+ inch screen being comfortable at such a small distance.

I should add that I am working standing up which may make it easier to move around in front of the screen.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 1, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> Dell P2418HT
> A very good touch screen


Merci!!!


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 1, 2022)

In fact, I can't know in advance how much space will be saved on the screen between a 2k and 4k display.
For example in 2k on my 32 inch screen I can display a maximum of 84 tracks with cubase




and if I put the mixer at the bottom of the screen it reduces even more






the idea being to use a larger screen for visual comfort of course, but also to be able to
show more information


----------



## Nico5 (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been using a 40" 4K HDR TV from Samsung for well over a year. (Yes, at one point in time, one could buy 40" TVs - now it seems to be all 43".)

It sits about 24" / 60cm from the front edge of my desk.

At that resolution and screen size, the size of the individual pixels is pretty much the same as a 27" monitor with 2560x1440 resolution or a 24" monitor at 1920x1080.

I find it absolutely mandatory to run at a *refresh rate of at least 60Hz*, because at 30Hz working with a mouse feels unbearable.

Caveat:

Some people hate having to move their head when working with a monitor.
I happen to really like having to move my head a little bit - since it gives me the feeling of working with a very large console.


----------



## MixR (Feb 1, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> In fact, I can't know in advance how much space will be saved on the screen between a 2k and 4k display.
> For example in 2k on my 32 inch screen I can display a maximum of 84 tracks with cubase
> 
> 
> ...


A 2k screen displays about 44% of the information of a 4k screen so you will more than double the amount of usable screen space when you switch to a higher resolution display.


----------



## Nico5 (Feb 1, 2022)

MixR said:


> A 2k screen displays about 44% of the information of a 4k screen so you will more than double the amount of usable screen space when you switch to a higher resolution display.


hehe - yes! To go full on nerding out:

2560x1440 vs 3840x2160 is 50% more pixels in each dimension, vertically and horizontally, which in turn yields exactly *2.25* as many pixels on the larger screen compared to the smaller.

However the vertical track count would only increase by approx. 50%
And the horizontal channel mixer count would also only increase by approx. 50%

🤓


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 2, 2022)

hello well I just took a TCL 50C925 tv
I am now waiting for my displayport 1.2 to hdmi 2.0 adapter and my hdmi cable
to see if I can activate 4k under windows 10
otherwise I would be good to buy a small more recent graphics card


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 2, 2022)

for the moment I am in 1080p 60hz
the image is clean the colors are beautiful
but the text is really bad


----------



## Pictus (Feb 2, 2022)

It needs to be an *active *adapter, the passive models can not do 4K 60Hz.


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes it's active adapter


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Feb 2, 2022)

I’m using a 43 inch Dell monitor. Before this I tried a 43 inch 4K TV from Samsung but found the clarity of text to be far less in comparison to a “proper” computer monitor. The Dell is so much more crisp and clear. I’d never use a tv after having the chance to compare both screens.


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 3, 2022)

Grilled Cheese said:


> I’m using a 43 inch Dell monitor. Before this I tried a 43 inch 4K TV from Samsung but found the clarity of text to be far less in comparison to a “proper” computer monitor. The Dell is so much more crisp and clear. I’d never use a tv after having the chance to compare both screens.


It all depends on the screen technology.
Led Qled Oled
And the 4k tv screens in recent years have progressed a lot


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 3, 2022)

After the 120 hz remain more expensive but for the music the 60 hz are more than enough


----------



## Nico5 (Feb 3, 2022)

Grilled Cheese said:


> I’m using a 43 inch Dell monitor. Before this I tried a 43 inch 4K TV from Samsung but found the clarity of text to be far less in comparison to a “proper” computer monitor. The Dell is so much more crisp and clear. I’d never use a tv after having the chance to compare both screens.


Are you positive, that you were actually running the TV in 4K mode from a 4K 60Hz capable HDMI output?

As I type this, I have *both *a 27" regular computer monitor (1440p60) connected via DisplayPort and a 40" 4k TV (2160p60) connected via HDMI on my desk - and I can't tell any discernible difference between the legibility of text on either. (The individual pixel size on the monitor and the TV is pretty much the same, so the comparison is fair and easy.)


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Feb 3, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> Are you positive, that you were actually running the TV in 4K mode from a 4K 60Hz capable HDMI output?
> 
> As I type this, I have *both *a 27" regular computer monitor (1440p60) connected via DisplayPort and a 40" 4k TV (2160p60) connected via HDMI on my desk - and I can't tell any discernible difference between the legibility of text on either. (The individual pixel size on the monitor and the TV is pretty much the same, so the comparison is fair and easy.)


Yes. But perhaps post 27 in this thread _might_ explain the reason.


----------



## Nico5 (Feb 3, 2022)

Grilled Cheese said:


> Yes. But perhaps post 27 in this thread _might_ explain the reason.


I honestly doubt it - fuzzy text is more related to resolution issues and maybe a bit to anti aliasing kind of things.

My TV is the old LED technology and it's totally fine. 

On Windows 10, there also may be the need to Adjust ClearType Text.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 3, 2022)

Grilled Cheese said:


> I’m using a 43 inch Dell monitor. Before this I tried a 43 inch 4K TV from Samsung but found the clarity of text to be far less in comparison to a “proper” computer monitor. The Dell is so much more crisp and clear. I’d never use a tv after having the chance to compare both screens.


Which exact product is that?

I tried out the SAMSUNG Q60 / 43" and was basically happy with it (low input lag, text looks good in game mode) but it uses PWM for the display brightness (what a bad idea - but cheaper to do) at a very low frequency. I somehow got a headache after some hours of work and additionally when making (camera) videos, everything flickered on the recorded video. So that was not an option for me.

Now I have a Sony X85 (43"). It's one of the few last TVs available that still use direct current instead of pulse width modulation. Nice product, good picture, I love the OS and many of the features - but if you are too close to the screen (< 100 cm) you can see single pixels. Unfortunately, I'm usually 80 cm away from the screen. Seems the SAMSUNG technology is better suited in that case. But I got used to it. Maybe I should have tried one of the Dell screens. I think there was a reason why I didn't consider them but I'm not sure.


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 4, 2022)

so after testing 122 tracks in 4k instead of 84


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 4, 2022)

I specify that I have not yet received my displayport 1.2 to active hdmi adapter
but that I was able to test by downloading the AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher 1.4 
and Custom Resolution Utility 1.5.1 software
for the moment my display is in 3840x2160 but in 30hz


----------



## Nico5 (Feb 4, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> so after testing 122 tracks in 4k instead of 84


as expected  





__





Switch to a 4k 43 50 or 55 inch tv screen


A 2k screen displays about 44% of the information of a 4k screen so you will more than double the amount of usable screen space when you switch to a higher resolution display. hehe - yes! To go full on nerding out: 2560x1440 vs 3840x2160 is 50% more pixels in each dimension, vertically and...




vi-control.net


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 5, 2022)

So I received my displayport adaptor to hdmi 4k
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B083NZJRLG/ref=pe_27091421_487030221_TE_SCE_dp_1 (Displayport 1.2 to HDMI 2.0)
I am in 3840x2160 but at 30hz but the image compared to yesterday with the software upscaling has nothing to do
the texts are clear the colors sublime as well as the pictures
However I have not yet installed it on the wall in order to have the necessary recoil.


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 5, 2022)

I also downloaded the image from RTINGS.com
to check chroma 4:4:4.
TEST CHROMA 4:4:4


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 5, 2022)

Here is the picture


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 5, 2022)

Example for my 4K TV TCL 50C925

TCL TVs are usually very good at detecting when they are connected to a PC and should enable chroma 4:4:4 support automatically. If, for whatever reason, they don't, simply setting the input label to "Computer" will enable proper 4:4:4 color.


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 5, 2022)

I still have to check if the 30hz gives me eye strain
compared to my Philips BDM3270QP monitor
32 inches QHD but in 60hz


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

30hz is awful! 🤮


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 6, 2022)

Pictus said:


> 30hz is awful! 🤮


awful compared to what?


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

60Hz


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 6, 2022)

Pictus said:


> 60Hz


Yes of course
but I do not play it's essentialy for cubase 11 and web
with good settings the texts are very smooth no problem
the only point for me to check is eye strain but I don't have the screen enough to check that yet


----------



## Freudon33 (Feb 6, 2022)

and what graphics card do you recommend for 4k 60hz with the shortage and soaring prices?


----------



## Pictus (Feb 6, 2022)

This


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/p8vdnQ/powercolor-radeon-rx-6500-xt-4-gb-fighter-oc-video-card-axrx-6500xt-4gbd6-dhoc


----------



## Freudon33 (May 10, 2022)

after testing for 3 months
my 50" TCL TV screen with my active displayport adapter in 4k 30hz
I am fully satisfied
the images are beautiful the font is clean
I still have my HD6850 graphics card for now.
I'm not saying that I won't change it in a while
but a good TV screen even in 30hz there is no eye strain
you just have to be at the right distance and avoid the reflections of lamps or windows directly on the screen which do not have a matte panel
and a small video will be the best way to show you even if I had to compress it to be able to post it on the forum

View attachment 2022-05-10.mp4


----------



## Freudon33 (May 10, 2022)

so even with an old HD 6850 graphics card and the adapter that is fine





it works very well
recent 4K TV screens have come a long way
And I wouldn't go back for anything in the world.
It's really a comfort
of course if you also make video games go your way


----------



## Freudon33 (May 10, 2022)

for information I can now display 106 tracks
perfectly legible




View Mixconsole


----------

